# Cholla pot



## jbowers (Mar 12, 2015)

Here is my first attempt turning cholla or anything cast. This really makes a beautiful call. Trying to learn CA finishing I think this is my third attempt, slow process but I like the result.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## jbowers (Mar 12, 2015)

This was one of the blanks I received from @Final Strut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2015)

jbowers said:


> This was one of the blanks I received from @Final Strut



I was gonna say whoever cast it did a bangup job. You did it justice too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I was gonna say whoever cast it did a bangup job. You did it justice too.



I take that as a good thing? Ive always known "bang up job" as a negative thing.

SWEET call!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 12, 2015)

Awesome call Josh. That copper surface looks really nice with the blue and I bet it sounds really good in that resin pot. I love seeing how these finish out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 12, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> I take that as a good thing? Ive always known "bang up job" as a negative thing.
> 
> SWEET call!



I talk to Brits a lot (most of my tech gurus are Brits) and over there it means you done real good.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jbowers (Mar 12, 2015)

Lol, I knew what you meant by it. We have some friends that come over from England and hunt and vacation with us, so I've picked up on some of their lingo.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Mar 12, 2015)

Pretty as sin...but no way it's in my hand where I hunt 

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/Capture_zpswygctls9.jpg


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 13, 2015)

Thats a real looker Josh ! Nice job on the finish too .


----------



## jbowers (Mar 13, 2015)

Now if only I can come up with somewhere to go, I had to give up my lease of 12 yes due to the landowner dispute between the adjacent landowner. He evidently was a non hunter so was blocking right of ways into our lease and stealing our stuff. The landowner I leased from wouldn't get involved so I dropped it. Was paying more per acre than land is going for here anyway. Hated to let it go buy was done with the drama


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 25, 2015)

Very nice looking call....


----------

